# Strength and Honor



## italianish

How does one translate " strength and honor" into Latin?


----------



## rocamadour

italianish said:


> How does one translate " strength and honor" into latin?


Hi italianish! 
I would translate *vis et honor*.


----------



## italianish

Would that be pronounced the same as in l'italiano?


----------



## rocamadour

italianish said:


> would that be pronounced the same as in l'italiano?


 
Yes, as far as we now (unfortunately we have only written sources from our Latin ancestors ...)
(remember that in Italian *h* has no sound at the beginning of a word)
Ciao!


----------



## italianish

rocamadour said:


> Yes, as far as we now (unfortunately we have only written sources from our Latin ancestors ...)
> (remember that in Italian *h* has no sound at the beginning of a word)
> Ciao!


  Giusto. In Italian, would it be the same to say "Forza et Onore"?


----------



## rocamadour

italianish said:


> Giusto. In italian, would it be the same to say "Forza e Onore"?


 
Perfetto!


----------



## italianish

Grazie! Non ho bisogno qualcuna con qui


----------

